# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Студия звукозаписи Sound Group

## soundgrouprnd@mail.ru

*Песня под «ключ».* У каждого солиста, обязательно в личном портфолио, должна быть записана хотя бы одна песня, в которой есть профессиональное исполнение. Запись, сделанная на высочайшем уровне и достойная обработка с наложением эффектов. В связи с тем, что на рынке музыкальной индустрии, постоянно растут требования к профессиональному исполнению и качеству студийной обработки, требуется вмешательство профессионалов. Это нужно для того, чтобы выстоять в конкурентной борьбе и занять лидирующую позицию на рынке шоу-бизнеса. Этап создания песни начинается с ее идеи, после чего следует написание слов и музыки, что впоследствии приводит к ее записи на студии. Но этого мало. Еще необходимо выполнить сведение, мастеринг и тиражирование дисков. Вот только в этом случае, получится песня под «ключ». Вся работа при создании проекта «песня под»ключ»» состоит из нескольких этапов. Итак, более подробно о каждом: *1. Идея создания.* У вас возникла идея создания песни, мы берем ее за основу, и вместе с вами определяем ее цель использования и другие нюансы. *2. Создание текста и музыки.* Если у вас есть какие-то свои наработки, то наши поэты и композиторы сделают свои корректировки: композитор будет рассматривать все особенности ритма, а поэт наличие правильной рифмы и строение стиха. Если наработок нет, то они напишут новый текст и музыку. Главная цель этого этапа, это полная гармония звучания музыки и текста. И только поэтому в имеющиеся ваши наработки требуется вносить изменения, с целью структуризации песни и более слаженной гармонии. *3. Аранжировка.* Для начала поясним, что это такое. Аранжировка – полная обработка музыкального материала на звучание созвучность используемых инструментов. На этом этапе работе еще сочиняются партии для «живых» инструментов и их использовании в создании новой песни. *4. Запись голоса.* Здесь мы просто записываем ваше исполнение песни у нас в студии. *5. Обработка голоса и сольных инструментов.* После того, как была произведена запись вокала или солирующего инструмента, все подвергается обработке, корректировке и редакции. На этом этапе мы отбираем лучшие дубли или нарезки, также удаление различных помех возникших при записи, после чего начинаем «склеивание». Помимо этого делаем коррекцию интонации, ритмики и динамики. А еще делаем корректировку вибрации и форманта (обработка дикции, артикуляции, произношения и т.д.) *6. Сведение.* При записи используется насколько дорожек. Так вот, цель сведения, это соединить все в единое целое. На этом этапе мы устанавливаем баланс громкости, формируем стереообраз и создаем требуемую акустическую среду и объем. Немало важный фактор в этом этапе, это добавление эффектов художественного или технического назначения. * 7.  Мастеринг.* Прежде чем выпустить готовый материал или записать его на носитель, он подвергается процедуре тщательной обработки - мастерингу. Мастеринг делают режиссеры звука, которые имеют у себя за плечами большой опыт работы и знают всю ее специфику. Их кстати, как правило, так и называют – мастеринг – инженер. * 8.  Вывод.* Если сможете сами сделать грамотный вывод, то вы увидите насколько это сложный процесс, написание и запись песни. То, что для этого требуется целая группа профессиональных специалистов. Только в этом случае можно получить полноценную профессиональную песню под «ключ». Обращайтесь к нам в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], и вы получите гарантированную профессиональную запись!

----------

